#ubuntu-news 2009-02-02
<MTecknology> Any news worth writing a blog about? I need to do a bi-weekly blog about some recent news for one of my classes and I want to keep them Ubuntu related
<myrtlebeachbums> There's a lot of hype about ext4 coming in Jaunty. It's already been blogged about, but it might be worthy.
<MTecknology> I already wrote about that
<myrtlebeachbums> Hit the jaunty release notes for the latest alpha and see what nuggets are in there that might be of interest. There's a lot more than ext4. KDE 4.2 might also be of interest, if you're a KDE guy.
<MTecknology> i'll check that page again
<MTecknology> ya, I've already wrote about all those
<myrtlebeachbums> No idea then. Maybe hit the brainstorm site, pick a proposed feature, and write on that.
<MTecknology> myrtlebeachbums: thanks :)
<myrtlebeachbums> NP
<MTecknology> So, why has brainstorm.ubuntu.com been down?
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-04
 * popey says "yay" as he subscribes to the new fridge calendar
<popey> me likey
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-05
<johnc4510> i never get the Hug Day email announcement until the week of the event. So we can never get it in the UWN.
<johnc4510> :(
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: I know what you mean
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: you should have mail from me about this
<johnc4510> i emailed martin mai about it and he responded positively
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: excellent
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> i should have done this earlier but...
<boredandblogging> no biggie
<johnc4510> yep
<Ursinha> how come
<johnc4510> Ursinha: ?
<johnc4510> lol
<Ursinha> johnc4510, using tab completion with channels
<johnc4510> ah
<johnc4510> k
<Ursinha> I do that sometimes, but generally I don't have access so no problem
<Ursinha> sorry :)
<johnc4510> no biggey
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: is there anywhere i can get the server servey results without having to fill out the form?
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: never mind i found it
<boredandblogging> ok
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: i just opened an email from jon reagan
<johnc4510> is he on the us teams board now
<johnc4510> ?
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: yes
<boredandblogging> i snookered him into it
<boredandblogging> :-P
<johnc4510> lol nice
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-07
<tyche> GCN is up
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> LoCo news is up.
<johnc4510> tyche: you're a machine
<johnc4510> lo
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> You wish.
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Now I'm trying to make sense out of the Launchpod 16 announcement.
<johnc4510> ah
<tyche> it almost looks like all I can do is quote the whole thing.
<johnc4510> luck
<johnc4510> k
<tyche> Somehow, I didn't like the way you said "luck".  Like you're glad it's me and not you, because YOU couldn't figure out how to put it in.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> rofl
<tyche> Yep.  That's what I thought.  LOL
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> i'm a B A D boy
<tyche> Hmmm.  Somebody is blocking me from entering the Launchpod information.  Not that I'd ever mention any names, but his initials are johnc4510.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> what
<johnc4510> ?
<tyche> You're editing #128.
<johnc4510> i'm out of the edit
<johnc4510> learn how to use your computer  rofl
<tyche> Yep.  It timed out.  Are the servers REALLY that screwy?
<johnc4510> it was a bit slow for me
<johnc4510> i got the bug team to start reporting the next hug day to the -news-team mailing list by sat.
<johnc4510> so we can now start putting that in the issue
<johnc4510> i added it already
<tyche> I saw that.  It's already entered in the Google calendar.  I was going to enter it when I saw.
<tyche> Ah.  No WONDER it was already entered.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> we always got the email on like tues. for the event on thur. or such
<johnc4510> could never report it
<johnc4510> maybe it will draw some attention to it
<tyche> Yep.  And they're hold it on the same day as Jono is holding "Rock the Docs"
<johnc4510> ah
<tyche> It's really for two different types of people, though, so it should be all right.
<johnc4510> sure
<johnc4510> tyche: i updated the nick ellery-contributing dev summary
<tyche> NP
<johnc4510> i'm going to get some lunch. bb afterwards
<tyche> kk
<tyche> Launchpad News is up
<johnc4510> tyche: ping
<tyche> johnc4510: pong
<johnc4510> we're looking good, just need kenny and lizra to fill in their portions it looks like
<johnc4510> :)
<kennymc0> hey i've got plenty of time left
<tyche> That sounds good.  I'll do the Glossary tomorrow, when everything is up.
<johnc4510> tyche: cool
<tyche> kennymc0: Yep.  No pressure.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> kennymc0: whenever you get to it
<johnc4510> np
<kennymc0> it sounded like you were trying to say i was in trouble :P
<johnc4510> tyche and i were just getting our head start
<johnc4510> nah
<johnc4510> kennymc0: you da man
<johnc4510> lol
<kennymc0> lol
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> ok, catch you all a little later :)
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-08
<johnc4510> tyche: kennymc0 has anyone checked the updates and security??  that's not very many links there
<tyche> I haven't.
<kennymc0> i havent yet
<kennymc0> but from the updates that i have had this week it seems like it's most likely accurate
<kennymc0> i can double check though
<kennymc0> i have one more ITB to write first though
<johnc4510> just seems shy
<kennymc0> yeah i was kinda thinking that when i looked at it
<tyche> johnc4510: Do you want me to drop that into ITB, or ITP.  It makes a difference.  If I put it in ITP, then I want to include a reference to the ITB teaser
<kennymc0> security updates are correct
<kennymc0> there werent any new ones
<johnc4510> well, jaunty has a ton for feb.   looks like they're concentrating on it
<johnc4510> tyche: we should put them together
<kennymc0> there was a dapper update that should have been included in the last uwn but wasnt
<johnc4510> tyche: put them both ION please
<kennymc0> same with gutsy
<tyche> OK, I'll move the one in ITB to ION, and add mine in under it.
<johnc4510> tyche: k
<kennymc0> for this week the updates and security are correct
<kennymc0> there were 2 missing from last week though
<johnc4510> kennymc0: k thx
<johnc4510> kennymc0: we'll just skid them then
<kennymc0> one from dapper updates and the other from gutsy updates
<johnc4510> okd news
<johnc4510> and all
<johnc4510> old
 * kennymc0 is going back to last ITB link
<johnc4510> k
<tyche> johnc4510: Do you want them in first in ION?
<tyche> (I'm in edit right now)
<johnc4510> sure
<johnc4510> that's fine
<kennymc0> did i do ok on the second link that i summarized
<johnc4510> kennymc0: looking
<kennymc0> probably was close to the same length as the article
<tyche> Saving.
<tyche> This ought to create some interest in commercialism in the Linux community.  Hee hee
<tyche> saved
<johnc4510> k
<kennymc0> i figured you would spin it the way that you want better than i could tyche
<kennymc0> you do have a BA in BS
<kennymc0> lol
<tyche> Groklaw comes through again.  LOL
<kennymc0> that's setup as your home page when you open firefox isnt it?
<tyche> Yep
<kennymc0> thought so
<tyche> And they often have interesting news articles listed in the right side-bar
<nizarus> johnc4510, can i report a clarification
<johnc4510> nizarus: sure
<johnc4510> :)
<nizarus> johnc4510, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue128#First Ubuntu Event in Monastir Tunisia
<nizarus> this event was not held under the tunisian loco
<johnc4510> ah
<nizarus> it was a personnal initiative and it's reported in a personel blog :)
<boredandblogging> morning
<johnc4510> we can move that to "In other News" section
<johnc4510> nizarus: thx
<nizarus> so i beleve that the right place is "In The Blogosphere"
<tyche> Yes, and we can add the words "personnal initiative" in front of "install fest" in the first line, if you like.
<johnc4510> nizarus: well, it is a blog but, it's about an event so we'll put it "In Other News" section
<nizarus> what do you think about that boredandblogging ?
<boredandblogging> do whatever john says :-)
<johnc4510> kennymc0: what summary were you asking about?
<tyche> Moved and updated.
<johnc4510> tyche: thx
<tyche> Shoot!  I've got 2 hot links in one I put up.  I never noticed.  :-(
<kennymc0> i am drawing a blank on how to summarize the last itb link
<tyche> OK, I've got a version ready, if you want me to toss it in.
<kennymc0> ok go ahead
<johnc4510> tyche: sure
<kennymc0> probably will dawn on me how to summarize it after seeing yours
<johnc4510> tyche: while you're in there..
<kennymc0> lol
<johnc4510> i've changed my mind on the HP articles
<johnc4510> move them up to ITB please
<johnc4510> both of them
<tyche> OK, I'm in.  I'll get them in just a second.
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> Any particular place in ITB?
<johnc4510> at the tail end is ok
<johnc4510> kennymc0: there's a link after ubuntu podcast #19 we haven't done yet
<johnc4510> it's on Full Circle Magazine
<kennymc0> my brain isnt working anymore
<johnc4510> can you get it please
<kennymc0> i dont know why
<johnc4510> lol
<kennymc0> i'll try
<tyche> I'm out.
<tyche> Move completed.  Addition of the Ubuntu Berlin completed.
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510>  thx
<tyche> NP
<kennymc0> it says you are in tyche so let me know when you are out of edit
<johnc4510> tyche: first sentence of the berlin summary...after the comma    the Ubuntu Berlin doesn't sound right
<tyche> Looking . . .
<johnc4510> should it be just Ubuntu Berlin, or the Ubuntu Berlin LoCo ?
<nizarus> January 2009 Team Reports will be included on this issue ?
<tyche> It never says "LoCo" in the post.  But I believe that's what they mean.  I'll put it in.
<johnc4510> tyche: thx
<johnc4510> nizarus: most of them were in over the past 2 issues but i'll check again to see if any extras were added
<nizarus> johnc4510, we added our loco activity :)
<johnc4510> k, i'll check that out thx
<nizarus> here is a direct link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/TeamReporting#ENIS%20Event%209.01
<johnc4510> k thx
<johnc4510> ah, several new team reports
<kennymc0> hey johnc4510 that link that you had me do was already done a little higher up in ion
<johnc4510> nizarus: thx
<johnc4510> kennymc0: looking
<nizarus> johnc4510, it's a pleasure :)
<kennymc0> just noticed when i went into preview
<kennymc0> it's above ubuntu podcast #19
<kennymc0> the link was for full circle magazine #21
<johnc4510> kennymc0: delete the extra twin link then pleaseee
<kennymc0> ok will do
<tyche> Let me know when you're out.  I saw a rough spot in one of the Launchpad news things I tossed up, and I want to correct it.
<kennymc0> i'm out
<kennymc0> wow tyche hasnt been putting any comments at all about what he is doing in the uwn
<tyche> That's because I do so much that it becomes repetitiously redundant.
<tyche> Hee hee
<kennymc0> that's what you think
<johnc4510> he's always been "lazy" about that
<johnc4510> hee hee
<johnc4510> but i'm watching you kennymc0
<johnc4510> lol
<kennymc0> ah so that means i should start giving him a hard time about it so that he finally starts to do all aspects of his jobs
<kennymc0> lol
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Glossary of Terms is now in.
<tyche> Looks good.  Anyone see any other place I might have screwed up?  :-)
<johnc4510> i'm in working on the team reports not already published is earlier issues
<johnc4510> reformatting
<johnc4510> :(
<johnc4510> ok, the team reports not already report are in
<johnc4510> reported
<johnc4510> i'm going to start on the welcome and in this issue
<johnc4510> we still need to proof the issue
<tyche> I ran a fast proof when I did the Glossary.  Looked good, except for MY mistakes.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> after adding the welcome and In this issue i'm going to eat. I'll do my finals and publish after lunch
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> ok, out for lunch bbs
<tyche> Time for me to go take care of haircut and etcettera.  (Gotta look out for the etcetteras).  Be Back Later.
<nizarus> johnc4510, can i correct a ponctuation error in this section :  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue128#Tunisian Team
<nizarus> ping johnc4510-laptop
<johnc4510-laptop> nizarus: sure
<johnc4510-laptop> refresh first to see if i've already done it
<nizarus> you are not editing that section ?
<nizarus> ok i'll do it
<johnc4510-laptop> i'm out now
<johnc4510-laptop> let me know when you're done please as i'm getting ready to publish
<nizarus> done for me
<nizarus> thx
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<johnc4510-laptop> thank you
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> New UWN issue is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue128
<johnc4510-laptop> .
<johnc4510-laptop> Nice work UWN team. :)
<tyche> I just get back, and it's already out.
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah i just finished up
<johnc4510-laptop> am doing all the other publishing now
<nizarus> good job johnc4510-laptop tyche
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<johnc4510-laptop> w00t! done
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> rest time bbl :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-02-12
<nhandler> Is it just me, or is the posting of fridge articles to the forum taking longer recently (past month or two) than it used to
<cjohnston> its up
<nhandler> I know, it just took a long time
#ubuntu-news 2010-02-13
<cjohnston> gotcha
#ubuntu-news 2010-02-14
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #180 is now available here:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue180
#ubuntu-news 2011-02-07
<akgraner> Joeb454, thanks for all your help with the interviews!
<Joeb454> akgraner: quite alright :) It is only that series I've stopped, I couldn't do the whole thing myself, and s-fox seemed keen, and had several ideas, so it made sense :)
<nhandler> I also added support for s-fox's blog to the script (and I think I have all the kinks worked out), so they should get posted automatically now if they get added to the wiki page
<psycho_realm> hey
<akgraner> you all rock! :-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-02-08
<akgraner> nhandler, I'm working on a blog post about the new fridge...is the how to post to the Fridge (new one) ready and on the wiki now?  and do you have a link handy :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: It is on the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit), but it never got "wikified". I was holding off on updating it for the ubuntu-news.org->fridge.ubuntu.com transition until after it was actually done
<akgraner> okie dokie :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, no hurry - I'll hold off until it's "wikified"  thanks :-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-02-09
<akgraner> woo hoo Calendar re-direct is working :-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-02-10
<Barzogh> hello
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-06
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> o/
<Silverlion> nlsthzn: hey there
<nlsthzn> Alo Silverlion
<pleia2> still need 7 summaries in "In the Press" and "In the Blogosphere"
<Silverlion> hey Myrtti
<pleia2> finished articles, if we could get some folks to do editorial review that'd be great: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue251
<Silverlion> pleia2: what do you need in detail?
<pleia2> Silverlion: people to read that wiki page and point out grammatical or contexual errors
<Silverlion> pleia2: thx. that would be a little too much for me at work :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: not sure I'll have time to show you how to publish tonight, have another stupid maintenance window at work at 7PM so I'll be doing the release in spare moments I find here and there this evening
 * pleia2 is not thrilled with how busy this evening has become :(
<pleia2> actually, whole week
<bkerensa> pleia2: Thats actually a relief :)
<bkerensa> I mean I'm committed but today was becoming a epic juggling act
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> This move has me busy :P but luckily almost done with the process of settling in :D
<pleia2> I actually just had to cancel plans with a visiting friend tomorrow night, it's too much
<bkerensa> Indeed
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-07
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue251
<dholbach> bkerensa, hiya
<dholbach> hey iBkerensa
<dholbach> your friend cody, is he on google plus?
<iBkerensa> yes he is cody smith
<iBkerensa> were on for tomorrow right?
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> I pencilled it in for today
<iBkerensa> lol
<dholbach> it's Tuesday over here already
<iBkerensa> oh lol i thought uhh yeah its monday here
<dholbach> <bkerensa> dholbach: So just to confirm 0700 UTC (11:00PM PST) Next Tuesday?
<iBkerensa> my error i guess?
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> shall we let the other guys know, so we move it to somewhere else?
<dholbach> can you give me a link to Cody's profile? there seem to be a few Cody Smiths around :)
<iBkerensa> ione sec let me gobinto office
<dholbach> oh btw - did you move already now?
<iBkerensa> yes
<dholbach> nice :)
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I was laying on couch when you pinged me :P
<bkerensa> dholbach: https://plus.google.com/101635943739208364223/posts
<dholbach> cool
<bkerensa> So are we cancelling tomorrow?
<dholbach> haha, nice: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_4v4jLr8sZk/TrnZee43RAI/AAAAAAAACwo/mIqW9fucs9c/w352/uosocial.jpg
<dholbach> if we do it tomorrow we should let the other guys know
<dholbach> I'm happy to do it tomorrow
<bkerensa> oh yeah I made that
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> do you want to ping everyone?
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> ok, I'll do it
<bkerensa> btw... we should consider a mailing list at some point perhaps
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> for 3 people it's still OK, but yeah - at some stage, yes :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, Cody lives near you?
<bkerensa> Well I better think about getting to sleep I have a Google+ Hangout with Mozilla in the morning :(
<bkerensa> dholbach: He lives about a hour away
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> ok, so same timezone ;-)
<bkerensa> Yeah
<dholbach> ok, mail sent
<bkerensa> Alrighty well I will talk to you tomorrow and look forward to getting some work done on this weeks issue tomorrow too
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Good Night
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> I'll ping Alex online and have a chat with him
<dholbach> good night bkerensa :)
<Silverlion> morning
<Silverlion> AlanBell: do you copy?
<AlanBell> hi
<Silverlion> AlanBell: any news from ircc?
<AlanBell> not that I can think of
<Silverlion> just asking regarding my person
<AlanBell> why here?
<Silverlion> AlanBell: because this is a chan I know of you are in?
<AlanBell> ok, I thought you were asking for news team news :)
<Silverlion> AlanBell: we could go in PM if this suits you more
<Silverlion> ;)
<AlanBell> or #ubuntu-irc-council
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-08
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> hi dholbach
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> shall we? :)
<dholbach> hey c_smith
<c_smith> heya
<bkerensa> dholbach: Indeed
<dholbach> setting up the hang out
<dholbach> man, the UI for picking someone to add to your hang out sucks if you have many circles - you can never get to the bottom of them
<bkerensa> heh
 * dholbach hugs c_smith and bkerensa
<dholbach> this is excellent :)
<bkerensa> oh wow
<bkerensa> :P
<dholbach> c_smith, did you get the trello mail as well?
<c_smith> let me look
<bkerensa> I got it and I remember Trello I think another team uses it somewhere :D
<c_smith> there it is. got the Trello email,
<bkerensa> c_smith: If you want just hit me up tomorrow afternoon and I can show you the ropes so to speak
<dholbach> sweet
<c_smith> bkerensa, that should work just fine.
<dholbach> bkerensa, I think I'll get rid of the planning spreadsheet and we just use trello instead
<c_smith> and now, I gotta get my sleep, falling asleep at the keyboard as it is.
<dholbach> c_smith, sleep tight :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, the ones "in progress" not assigned to me are ones you said you'd do
<bkerensa> dholbach: Sounds good
<bkerensa> dholbach: Yeah I'm following up on all of those tonight
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> I just put your avatar on the lot of them :-P
<dholbach> and I'll pester the folks I'm working with as well again
<bkerensa> dholbach: Matthew Revell is LP Product Manager right?
<dholbach> I think that's his job title, yes :)
<dholbach> yes, just checked it
<bkerensa> dholbach: What kinds of questions did we have for the LP team again?
<dholbach> I don't know - not sure if we have anything prepared for them yet
<bkerensa> k
<dholbach> but maybe something like this: How would you describe the main purpose of Launchpad? What do you feel it does exceptionally well? Can you describe  how the team works on putting a release together? What have been the big changes which got introduced in the last 2-3 months? How has Launchpad changed in the last few years? Do you have a funny story about Launchpad and its developers to share? How can people get involved with Launchpad?
<bkerensa> dholbach: Ok our Trello In Progress and Ideas have changed a bit
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> WAH! We need more ideas! :-P
<bkerensa> Well
<bkerensa> We need questions for the Canonical teams
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I know someone on Pete Graner's team who is QA so getting a interview there would be easy if I had some idea of what might be interesting to ask them :)
<dholbach> in the "Story Ideas" doc we still have a few other ideas left
<bkerensa> ok cool
<dholbach> just go with what you feel is best - maybe an IRC interview works better - you can make it a bit more interactive and follow up on questions
<dholbach> so if you don't know what the team is doing, you can just start with them at the very very beginning
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> ok
<dholbach> bkerensa, I think we should tag-team-interview the kubuntu folks about their plans going forward
<dholbach> now is the best time for such an interview
<dholbach> I'll have a chat with them later today
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> do you know the nicks of any of the core people?
<dholbach> Riddell, ScottK, apachelogger among many others
<dholbach> I think I'll just hop into #kubuntu-devel later on
<dholbach> I just need to prepare a list of questions first
<dholbach> and deal with a few other things first
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-09
<bkerensa> dholbach: So one of the people we had in ideas/pending was apparently already interviewed
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> Achraf Fouwad
<dholbach> ah, great
<dholbach> I can't remember his name though
 * bkerensa will try and locate
<bkerensa> dholbach: Ok I have added a note. I'm headed to bed but intend to be up before you publish... Hopefully? If you e-mail me the post I can publish to OMG... But I do have to be up early because UPS is coming and I think I have a box from Canonical
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> yeah, I'll get to work on the Kubuntu article
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'm done with the Kubuntu interview - if you could proof-read, that'd be nice
<dholbach> bkerensa, c_smith: if you want to add anything, let me know - I think I'm done with the whole article *phew*
<dholbach> taking the dog for a walk now
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'll go ahead and post now
<dholbach> can somebody help me embed the video into http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/02/09/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-13/?
<bkerensa> dholbach:  Ello
<dholbach> posted :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: update on OMG post is lowercase compared to capital on all others... does that matter?
<dholbach> uhhh
<bkerensa> dholbach: I was supposed to wake at 4am to help to finish :( my fiancee nuked my alarm with her hand :P
<bkerensa> Its 7am now
 * dholbach hugs bkerensa
<dholbach> don't kill yourself :)
<dholbach> what exactly is lower-case? I can't find it
<bkerensa> In the headline
<bkerensa> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-13/
<dholbach> no, can't see it
<bkerensa> if you look at the headline it is all uppercase except for update
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> Hmm now I can't either
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<dholbach> got it
<dholbach> on omgubuntu.co.uk they have a UPPERCASE css thing set
<dholbach> I guess
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> its better for SEO
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> dholbach: So I forwarded you some interviews but that was mostly so I didnt purge them
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<bkerensa> do you want me to import those into docs for next week
<dholbach> yeah, why not
 * dholbach hugs bkerensa
<dholbach> awesome
<bkerensa> are we able to do more then one or?
<dholbach> yeah, we could do
<dholbach> we had two spotlights in at least one of the updates before
<bkerensa> ok good
<bkerensa> dholbach: I found a typo :)
<bkerensa> "maintenance has been widely been discussed in the media"
<bkerensa> remove one been
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> bkerensa, you do OMG and I do fridge? :)
<dholbach> ah no, you probably can't because I posted it?
<dholbach> nevermind
<dholbach> I'll do it
<dholbach> done :)
<dholbach> thanks
<bkerensa> Yeah I dont have editor privileges just author
<dholbach> ok
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-10
<dholbach> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> Who knows if the follow link is already in the next edition of UWN or what the proper section should be? http://afaikblog.wordpress.com/2012/02/10/a-new-approach-to-gnome-application-design/
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; akgraner; ^
<pleia2> Ubuntu doesn't use the gnome3 shell (or have an official gnome3+shell flavor) so I don't think it really fits
<pleia2> (although, to be fair, we don't tend to carry stories just about KDE or LXDE or whatever either, so even if it was a flavor it would only fit under "other articles of interest, if anything)
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry I didn't respond earlier pleia2, but it is about the new guidelines on which gnome applications are designed. So it would fit Design and all the default Gnome apps we still have lingering about.
<MrChrisDruif> I'll put it in other stories of interests pleia2 , thanks for the reply ^_^
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-11
<pleia2> hello news friends!
<pleia2> summary time :)
<pleia2> summaries here: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<MrChrisDruif> Again? I didn't receive any email...I think
<MrChrisDruif> Ow wait...I did ^_^
<pleia2> we do this every week :)
<MrChrisDruif> I know pleia2 ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> It's more like "Already again?" kind of way
<pleia2> ah
<ack-fin> allo allo
<pleia2> hello :)
<ack-fin> I'll be diving in here fairly soon but not before my caffeine levels are satisfactory
<pleia2> hehe
 * pleia2 is resisting temptation to go back to bed
<ack-fin> pleia2: I woke up at 5:30 and decided it was too early.  Well, I didn't wake up again until 11:30...
<ack-fin> so, during the second round of sleep my body started going through withdrawls from my pain mgt meds...
<pleia2> that doesn't sound like fun
<ack-fin> my unsolicited advice to anyone is to avoid withdrawls if/when possible
<ack-fin> an intelligent person would have taken meds at 5:30
<pleia2> sometimes want for more sleep trumps intelligence
<ack-fin> agreed
<ack-fin> and/or my life trumps intelligence
<pleia2> just after 11AM here, I think I'm just being lazy
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; I just did "Remixing Ubuntu for the Enterprise Desktop", so you can tick that one off
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-12
<pleia2> need more summaries :) http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<Unit193> Also switched away from goo.gl?
<pleia2> no, that's still the google doc
<pleia2> we never used the goo.gl url shortener for it
<pleia2> today I am actually going to get some stuff done
<Unit193> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/how-kubuntu-did-not-change/ didn't get in? Dang, that was supposed to be good at clearing stuff up.
<pleia2> I thought riddell's post was pretty clear, but we could try to include them both in a broader title
<c_smith> should we add the Kubuntu story to this week's issue?
<pleia2> it's already there
<c_smith> cool
<pleia2> riddell's post, I mean
<c_smith> well, I'll go looking for stuff I can add.
<pleia2> c_smith: wait, UWN?
<c_smith> what;s UWN?
<c_smith> *what's
<pleia2> Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, that's what we're working on right now :)
<pleia2> that's what I'm referring to, not dev news
<c_smith> oh, I'm talking about the Dev News......
<c_smith> my mistake. :P
<c_smith> but I'll be looking into reading that.
<pleia2> looks like kubuntu was included in the last dev news though: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/02/09/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-13/
 * c_smith goes off to browse the web
<c_smith> thanks for the link
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> Unit193: ok, went with: For more, also see Harald Sitter’s  “How Kubuntu Did Not Change“ post: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/how-kubuntu-did-not-change/
<Unit193> pleia2: Thanks and sorry.
<pleia2> don't be sorry, it's helpful :)
<Unit193> And more work. :P
<pleia2> always
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-04
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: about?
<pleia2> I'm doing review of summaries, if you're around you're welcome to do the copying and stats once I'm done
<pleia2> actually, I've got time to take care of this
<pleia2> off to editors \o/
<pleia2> Unit193: check links? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sorry, was afk
<pleia2> no worries, just figured I'd ask if you were around
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<Unit193> Awww, no link... :P
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue302
<Unit193> Yeah, got to it after a minute or two, wiki be slow again. :/
<Unit193> All links appear to be good.
<pleia2> thanks!
<Unit193> (I always get 2 FPs on 3 of the same header links, in case you ever use the online interface)
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue302
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-05
<dholbach> good morning
 * bkerensa waves
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-07
<dholbach> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> Hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going dholbach ?
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good if you take into consideration that I've slept only 2,5 hrs approximately =)
<dholbach> not bad :)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, couldn't sleep
<MrChrisDruif> I think my body is still used to the active vacation I've just had
<MrChrisDruif> 9 days of snowboarding =D
<MrChrisDruif> 10th day the weather was just to miserable, so went back early and actually made a small side trip to my aunt which happened to by having her birthday. So we surprised her =)
<MrChrisDruif> Anyways, I'm off to the indoor snowhall we have in this town.
<MrChrisDruif> Wish you all well things dholbach =)
<dholbach> and the same to you
<dholbach> and the same to youP
<dholbach> oops
<MrChrisDruif> =D
<dholbach> I meant to say:
<dholbach> enjoy the "snow" :)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks, will do! =D
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-09
<pleia2> holstein: all good for your user days session today?
<pleia2> (it's an hour from now)
<holstein> pleia2: YO
<holstein> pleia2: im just pulling up all the info from your awesome, informative email!
<pleia2> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-10
<smartboyhw> Hey pleia2 :)
<pleia2> smartboyhw: hey, got the blog post about your qa session out: http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2013/02/09/your-first-iso-test/
<smartboyhw> pleia2, knew it. Thx to you and JoseeAntonioR
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-03
<Unit193> Looks good.
<pleia2> thank you!
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2_: hey, would you mind a PM?
<Unit193> Good luck in this weather. :P
<pleia2_> JoseeAntonioR: any time
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: Next Meeting: TBD Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam | Current UWN Prep: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> askubuntu script fixed \o/ hooray for Oli
<pleia2> (I'll upload new one to code repo after I release)
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-04
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 353 for the week January 27 - February 2, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue353
<pleia2> ok, new askubuntu script is up
<gonyere> cool!
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-05
<harris> hey
<pleia2> hello
<harris> do you know when ubuntu touch will be able to be your only os
<pleia2> not a clue, sorry
<pleia2> maybe ask the folks in #ubuntu-touch?
<PaulW2U> pleia2: thanks for the "mention" ;o) it seems that the team continues to shrink :o( which I can't understand as writing just a few summaries or gathering a few links is one of the easiest ways to contribute to the Ubuntu project :shrug:
<pleia2> PaulW2U: yeah, I find the team always needs nudging along as contributors come and go
<pleia2> it's fun for people to do for 2 weeks, but then they get bored and drift off
<pleia2> and it takes a toll on folks like you and I, I only started this a couple years ago, no one stays around forever
<PaulW2U> yes, there have been a f times when I think if I don't do it who will
<PaulW2U> anyway, for the time being I'm quite happy doing my bit as
<PaulW2U> long as i KNOW THERE'S
 * pleia2 continues recruiting efforts!
<PaulW2U> oh dear, my typing is bad tonight......:o(
<pleia2> it's ok, I haven't had coffee yet
<pleia2> and it's late in the morning, even for california ;)
<PaulW2U> i shouldn't try to type while lying on the floor watching tv after a stressful day's work
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> enjoy your evening :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-06
<pleia2> adding 12.04.4 fridge post
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-08
<pleia2> sent off articles to summary writers
<gonyere> Ill get summaries done tonight/thisv afternoon :)
<PaulW2U> gonyere: I've done about half of them of them. I'll leave you to finish off :)
<gonyere> K :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-09
<gonyere> pleia2 - summaries done. btw, I'm happy to help with editing as well :)
<pleia2> gonyere: cool, I'll add you to the editors list :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-02
<jose> email sent out to editors
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue402 (I found one bad link as I was editing, fixed it)
<Unit193> Seems fine.
<jose> thanks pleia2 and Unit193 :)
<Laney> hi, can someone help to adjust the fridge calendar for the DMB please?
<Laney> our meetings got shifted by a week, the correct pattern is on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/Agenda
<jose> Laney: sure, what's up?
 * jose checks
<jose> Laney: now you're doing it every two weeks?
<Laney> jose: we always did
<Laney> the meetings need moving one week into the future I think
<jose> oh, sorry, as I was moving them I lost one :P
<jose> 1s
<jose> Laney: can you please check now?
<Laney> jose: some days seem to have 2 events
<Laney> e.g. 2015-03-02
<Laney> should only have the 19:00 one
<jose> Laney: check again please?
<Laney> looks good!
<Laney> thanks!
<jose> np :)
 * PaulW2U adds dholbach's post of last night to wiki
<ahoneybun> wxl, ping
<wxl> pong ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> wxl, got a few pcs going to install lubuntu now
<wxl> that's what i'd do smile
<ahoneybun> wxl, I'm using a dvd called ubuntu monster pack
<ahoneybun> but  dont think it has the OEM option
<wxl> ahoneybun: never heard of it, don't know what to tell you
<ahoneybun> wxl, I'll just have to put it on a USB then
<ahoneybun> I'll be using 14.04 of course
<wxl> ahoneybun: have you tried contacting anyone at canonical about it?
<ahoneybun> wxl, for?
<wxl> ahoneybun: to find your oem image
<ahoneybun> I know that it is in the settings somewhere
<ahoneybun> might be that this is a custom dvd so to save room
<ahoneybun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Right, I'd only use the official one.
<Unit193> wxl: Menu option at the try/install screen.
<Unit193> Not sure if it's been tested, or recently at least in Lubu.
<wxl> Unit193: cool!
<wxl> exactly what is the difference?
<ahoneybun> Unit193, this was just easy because it has all the images (ubuntu, kubunut, ubuntu gnome, xubuntu, lubuntu
<Unit193> wxl: Makes it so first time you turn it on, you have to create a new user, might be some more stuff too.  Like when you get a new computer and Windows asks you all the questions.
<wxl> wow, that's neat
<ahoneybun> since I'm setting them up to sell I need that option
<ahoneybun> I got it to startup to it and just about to start the install process
<ahoneybun> I think 25-30 gbs is good for root no?
<ahoneybun> wxl, Unit193 OEM installer worked and upgrading now
<wxl> etherpad
<wxl> oops wrong one
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Great.
<ahoneybun> this pc is running on less then 512 mb of ram
<ahoneybun> amazing
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Open Firefox, I dare you.
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> I did
<Unit193> Did it all disappear?  If not, http://wunderground.com/
<ahoneybun> yea it did Unit193
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-03
<jose> releasing now
<jose> well, in a min  :P
<jose> eh, perl broke on my side. fixing it to release
<jose> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 402 for the week January 25 - February 1, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue402
<pleia2> updated forums for 402
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-06
<pleia2> so much phone
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-07
<pleia2> send uwn doc off to summary writers
<imnichol> Whoa, someone really hammered the UWN
<imnichol> I was so excited to write some summaries, but I got beat to the punch ;)
<PaulW2U> and the most difficult ones get left to last :)
<imnichol> PaulW2U, That's my strategy hahah
<imnichol> Actually, do you know if the google doc is available before Fridays?  Friday/Saturday/Sunday is my prime drinking/cleaning time.  I think I'd be much more effective if I could sit down and write a summary a night all week
<imnichol> As opposed to trying to do it hung over on Saturdays ;)
<PaulW2U> Yes, it's available all week but anything written before pleia2's email may be deleted
<PaulW2U> We may have to amalgamate articles into a list if there are too many - like the phone this week
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-08
<ahoneybun> pleia2: http://www.girldevelopit.com/
<pleia2> ahoneybun: it's been a while since I've done work with them, are they doing some ubuntu-y things these days?
<ahoneybun> they have a intro to open source class going on next week
<ahoneybun> they were at code camp yesterday and asked me to help with Ubuntu things
<pleia2> cool :)
<pleia2> added a couple global jam articles to UWN that need summaries
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I have pictures from Code Camp
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-08
<pleia2> if anyone else is around, I could still really use help with the rest of these summaries
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'll take a look :)
<pleia2> thanks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sorry I only got one summary done, parents need me to do a few chores then bed
<tsimonq2> well I did another summary earlier in the weekend, though
<pleia2> alright, thanks for trying
<wxl> still need help pleia2 ?
<pleia2> wxl: nope, I just bullet-pointed the Canonical news and I slogged through the rest myself
<wxl> ok sorry. superbowl.
<pleia2> wxl: could always use help with editorial review if you have some time in a few minutes :) (I'm adding stats now)
<wxl> k ping me when you need me
<pleia2> thanks, will do!
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue453
<pleia2> wxl: and if you have time after the game, I'm done editing, so if you could check for grammar/summaries make sense/words are in the right order, I'd appreciate the extra pair of eyes :)
<pleia2> in the wiki link there
<wxl> k
<wxl> pleia2: do you want me to edit it?
<pleia2> wxl: if you find things to fix, yes please :)
<wxl> k on it pleia2
<pleia2> \o.
<pleia2> \o/ too
<wxl> omg the wiki is taking forever
 * wxl fumes
<pleia2> heh, it does that :\
<wxl> linuxpadawan is switching to mediawiki and i CAN"T WAIT
<pleia2> I think we're going to use doku for xubuntu
<Unit193> Looks good so far.
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks :)
<wxl> the thing i DID like about moinmoin is it's python, but i guess i'll live with the php
<wxl> plugin support on mediawiki is faaantatstic
<Unit193> And, it handles volume better.
<wxl> i'll be happy to be able to use markdown instead of some weirdo markup language
<wxl> oh man that quote from nhaines on the free culture showcase is atrocious
<wxl> not only… but… but…
<pleia2> it does run on a bit :)
<pleia2> but we don't edit quotes
<pleia2> (could change what we quote though)
<wxl> yeah well i'll let you decide on that one :)
<wxl> um
<wxl> pleia2: can i link this reply to my original announcement as the announcement of tsimonq2's membership?
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2016-February/002400.html
<pleia2> wxl: sure
<wxl> ok good
<wxl> pleia2: is this right?
<wxl> Calling for Server Guide reviewers/contributors - - XENIAL
<wxl> those two dashes seem like something else is supposed to go there
<wxl> oh nevermind
<wxl> original subject line
<wxl> weird
 * pleia2 nods
<wxl> aaaaand done
<wxl> waiting on the wiki, tho
<wxl> there ya go
<pleia2> thank you :)
<wxl> np
<PaulW2U_> Although logged into the Wiki, issue #453 page is immutable :(
<PaulW2U_> I'll try to review later although it looks like wxl did a good job earlier today
<PaulW2U_> pleia2: ^^ multiple browsers on multiple PCs. Oh dear :(
<jose> PaulW2U_: let me double check
<jose> PaulW2U_: have you tried logging out and back in? the wiki is weird
<PaulW2U_> yep
<jose> wat, not even loading here
<jose> PaulW2U_: this looks like a bigger issue. I'm contacting IS to see what's up.
<PaulW2U_> jose: just logged out and after a while logged back in. index page shown as editable. clicked on UWN link and again immutable.
<jose> PaulW2U_: yes, it's happening to me for all pages in the wiki, I'm asking infrastructure to see what's up. I suspect something spammy was going on and they locked it for a bit
<pleia2> grr wiki
<jose> already pinged IS but no response back...
<jose> PaulW2U_, pleia2: they're dealing with spam and it's temporarily locked down
<pleia2> between this and the documentation wiki, I'm starting to question whether we seriously can depend upon canonical's infrastructure for our mission critical projects anymore
<pleia2> the documentation wiki has been locked down for over a month
<jose> or how we need to address anti-spam measure
<jose> s
<pleia2> 3 weeks ago I sent them a whole pile of suggestions
<pleia2> no response :(
<wxl> i would expect mediawiki to have more measures to deal with spam proactively
<pleia2> so honestly I've done all I can
<wxl> pleia2: you sent this to where/who exactly?
<pleia2> wxl: all interactions with IS are done via rt@ubuntu.com
<wxl> yeah
<pleia2> then poke them in #canonical-sysadmin
<wxl> things get kind of lost that way i find :(
<pleia2> if it's an easy task it usually gets done prety quickly, but this is more complicated, and complicated community requests don't seem to get much priority
<wxl> that whole discussion i had about maybe having canonical say they can't handle loco hosting ended up with them asking the loco council to prioritize tickets
<wxl> which seems like they avoided the real question
<pleia2> heh
<wxl> i don't feel like it's their fault
<pleia2> even if the council does take the time to prioritize, we sill don't have the power to tell them what they need to work on
<pleia2> so it seems like busywork
<wxl> i know neale, for example, quite well and i know he's working his butt off
<pleia2> yeah, I've known fo0bar since before he joined canonical
<wxl> i think they picked up some more managed cloud contracts, too, which means until they get more people in, they're particularly stretched thin
<pleia2> I don't blame them personally, it's a broader issue of canonical itself not giving them the resources to properly support us
<pleia2> which is upsetting
<wxl> still, i feel like it would be wise to honestly question what canonical is really *capable* of providing
<pleia2> yep, I've been trying to get an answer to that for years
<wxl> i can't imagine it's an issue of willingness
<wxl> (i hope)
<pleia2> they have gotten better at responding to easy community tickets, so there has been progress, but they're still blocking us on important work
<wxl> maybe i should send another email to the cc
<wxl> i guess it doesn't hurt to keep trying
<pleia2> even when I was on the CC I couldn't make progress x_x
<wxl> at the worst it just means i'm wasting my breath XD
<pleia2> but yes, we should keep pushing
<pleia2> I'm just a bit bitter and burnt out over it
<wxl> maybe even alerting mark himself directly about it
<pleia2> I have
<pleia2> (he's on the CC, and has seen all my grumping)
<wxl> yeah but there's a difference between emailing someone directly, although my guess is you've already tried that
<pleia2> I think it's the only reason we've made progress at all with ticket turnaround on some things (some tickets only take a day or two to close now, rather than 2 months)
<pleia2> some still take 2 months, or 2 years, or more, I have one going on 3 years outstanding
<wxl> or maybe he just looks at it is complaining. it's a common tendency for busy people to ignore what they percieve as griping
<wxl> honestly, i don't think i have a feeling about it. i have no reason to complain. i just want them to either say they can provide it and provide it or just admit they can't
<wxl> and if they're going to provide it, giving some sort of expectation of timeline would be wise
<wxl> it'd be easy to spin up how long the average ticket takes
<wxl> blah blah blah
<wxl> i'll keep trying :)
<wxl> thanks for the encouragement, pleia2
<pleia2> wxl: sorry to be so negative, please do keep trying <3
<wxl> pleia2: burn out is a common reaction. i'm not surprised. i've seen it happen to many others, both within this community and others
<pleia2> it's just frustrating to me because we're volunteers, and their inability to fix things for us means that our time is being wasted
<pleia2> that's not at all fair to us, why would I work on a project if they don't care to support me with the resources promised to us?
<wxl> or at least be honest about what support they're really can provide
<wxl> it's like the dad that says he's going to show up at his kid's baseball games and then never shows up because he's got something else going on
 * pleia2 nods
<jose> I always try to follow up with them. that helps make sure they know I need the thing done
<jose> even if it's not my ticket
<pleia2> yeah, I've found that direct follow-up is an essential to anything ever being looked at
<jose> deej has also been super helpful with community requests
<pleia2> I'm not at all questioning the dedication of the individuals on the team, I know they're busy and work hard and care :)
<pleia2> their priorities come from the top down
<jose> yep
<pleia2> update from IS: aiming to have things sorted in an hour or so, fingers crossed
<PaulW2U_> wiki's back !
<pleia2> :D
<PaulW2U_> editorial review done
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-09
<pleia2> prepping for publishing now
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 453 for the week February 1 - 7, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue453
<pleia2> that was quite an issue
<pleia2> hm :\
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2016-February/011022.html \o/
<wxl> right!!!
<pleia2> it was sent to all the flavors, so it's kind of conundrum as to which to link to
<pleia2> but xubuntu is mine so I think I'll use that one
<pleia2> :P
<wxl> oh well you should definately link to the lubuntu one
<wxl> or better yet
<pleia2> lol
<wxl> LINK THEM ALL XD
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-10
<balloons> Any editors about who might be willing to write a summary of GCI and GSOC? I have the content, but we could use a more general annoucement post on the fridge
<pleia2> we can post things to fridge, but typically we take announcements that other people write (unfortunately I can't make time this week to write anything original)
<pleia2> so you might want to ask someone in #ubuntu-community-team to write the announcement that we can post
<balloons> pleia2, I can do a generic annouce too if that would help :-)
<pleia2> whatever you give us will be what goes on the fridge+in newsletter, so it's up to you :)
<balloons> just want to make sure the info gets out there, and my blog post is too informal
<tsimonq2> (A NEW ORANGE NOTEBOOK BLOG POST?!?!?!?!?!?)
 * tsimonq2 goes and reads
<balloons> lol, I've not posted it yet, heh
<tsimonq2> aww XD
 * tsimonq2 wonders if that made him sound like a balloons fanboy XD
<balloons> pleia2, if you can simply repost this for GSOC, I think that will work. I'll try and shorten the GCI summary and send it in a few
<balloons> err, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2016-February/001009.html
<balloons> lol
<pleia2> I was about to post https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2016-February/001010.html to fridge
<pleia2> should I not?
<pleia2> that one is fine to go to the fridge, the GSOC one is a bit vague and not very announce-y
<pleia2> since we haven't actually applied yet
<pleia2> I guess not, I need to get back to work, so just let us know and I'll try to get to it later
<balloons> pleia2, yea go for it. If you're happy, then I'm happy
<balloons> and thank you, no rush :-)
<balloons> and yea, GCI=thanks everyone, GSOC=we need mentors!
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-12
<pleia2> document sent off to summary writers
<pleia2> we don't have Paul anymore, so I really need some more folks to step up with helping
<pleia2> I've been writing too many summaries myself lately :\
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-14
<pleia2> no summaries have been written
<pleia2> we won't have a newsletter this week if I don't get some help
<pleia2> jose, tsimonq2, anyone else?
<pleia2> (the couple done are ones I did...)
<tsimonq2> sorry pleia2, travelling
<jose> pleia2: I just woke up, let me work on it in a bit
<jose> pleia2: left a comment in the doc, not sure how to resolve
<pleia2> jose: thanks for your help :)
<jose> np, will continue in a bit - had to work on some stuff
<pleia2> much appreciated
<pleia2> looks like wxl and daniel beck were able to pitch in too \o/
<jose> woohoo
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-06
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue497
<Unit193> Looks good.
<PaulW2U> giving the review a miss this week, other things to attend to, schlopo has already reviewed anyway
<pleia2> oh good, nice to see him in there again
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-07
<pleia2> I had a death in my family this morning, this week + weekend... into next are going to be a bit tough and chaotic
<pleia2> as we approach the day I wanted to step away from the newsletter, this is a good opportunity for others to step up (and you know, bring along your sisters, cousins, best friend, they can write summaries!)
<Unit193> My condolences to your family.
<pleia2> thank you <3
<pleia2> I'm on a plane to a conference tomorrow, can't really be avoided, meeting family on Friday
<tsimonq2> pleia2: My condolences as well.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Would you like me to release UWN tonight? I can do that right now.
<pleia2> tsimonq2: gah, I was in the middle of it when my husband needed something, finishing up now
<guiverc_t> sorry to read that pleia2,  you'll have my prayers. sorry for your loss.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Ok
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Yeah I didn't do anything
<tsimonq2> pleia2: But I didn't see anything here so I assumed you hadn'y
<tsimonq2> *hadn't
<tsimonq2> ARGH you get it
<pleia2> got as far as wiki and forums :)
<pleia2> finishing up now
<pleia2> tsimonq2: want to do social media?
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 497 for the week January 30 - February 5, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue497
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Sure :)
<tsimonq2> Real quick
<pleia2> ty
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Twitter done
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Argh so idk about Facebook
<tsimonq2> G+ done *I think*
<tsimonq2> But dad is getting annoyed I won't help move things from one place to another so I have to go afk for like 10-20 mins
<tsimonq2> Be back...
<tsimonq2> Wow, that was incredibly trivial ^_^
<tsimonq2> Anyways
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Can't figure out FB
<pleia2> no worries, I'll get to fb soon
<tsimonq2> K thanks
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-10
<guiverc_t> uwn:  adding some from planet; not much there, and many I added I've marked for `rm` (in comments)
<pleia2> thanks guiverc_t
<pleia2> sent off to summary writers already, because this evening airplanes again
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 19 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-19/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME 3.32 Gives Users More Say on What Apps Can Access @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138157 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Easily Overclock NVIDIA GPU on Linux with This New App @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138187 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Patches Linux Kernel Regression in Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-patches-linux-kernel-regression-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts-update-now-524816.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" As there is a Doctor appointment My publishment will be delayed a bit.
 * Bashing-om Away for a spell ,, will publish when I return :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Embedded Linux OS LibreELEC 9.0 Released with Kodi 18 "Leia," Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/embedded-linux-os-libreelec-9-0-released-with-kodi-18-leia-here-s-what-s-new-524819.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Beginning the publishing process ATT :)
<Bashing-om> Andddd .. M/L is away .. and the forum post is done .. doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done .. pending is the social media.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Got eyes on ? - best I know wildman is in-disposed.
<guiverc> yeah - been fighting with fridge wp for last 30+ mins... i need permission to publish anyway; but it's not liking the post (I think wp has been changed..)
<guiverc> i need a second anyway to publish - you happy Bashing-om for #564 to be published on fridge (when it's good enough)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Well, I have already pushed to the forum . I got no responses to make any additional edits, so I did push it out.
<guiverc> the formatting is slightly different (lots of <br> added as it today ignored blank lines; the <br> giving a slight larger break than \n used to)..  (these though will be easy to add in script if this is a new norm)  wp didn't like our pictures but I got them displayed.. can i please publish it
<Bashing-om> And SlidingHorn has posted to reddit :) guiverc: I had not noticed any of the <br>, did not look in the raw. I have made no changes to the format :(
<krytarik> guiverc: I could have a look at it too if you want.  Otherwise yeah, just do it.
<guiverc> thanks krytarik ---  it could be just me having entered wordpress differently.. if it occurs again then for sure..
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-564/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: What effect will discontinueing Google+ have on our Gdoc ? We need to find/makeup a new medium for our template ?
<krytarik> Well, that's not Google+, but the Google office suite, so none.  Publishing to our Google+ page is going to stop then though, of course.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Good deal .. I just got a bit worried as I have an advisory "Your Google+ account is going away on April 2, 2019." in Gdoc :(
<guiverc> uwn564: g+ & tweet done (also mewe by me)  no fb [yet]
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 564 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-564/
<guiverc> fb done too now.  (uwn 564)
<Bashing-om> We do UWN565 :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-05
<krytarik> guiverc: Btw just remembered, since I'm not logging in to the Fridge WordPress myself currently, please delete the spam comments every now and then - so it doesn't pile up to the thousands again (if you didn't so far, pretty sure it's up there already now).. >_>
<guiverc> yeah I killed a couple earlier today; usually do (the obvious spam anyway; i ignore the 'love open source' ones)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Robert Ancell: Easy IoT with Ubuntu Core and Raspberry Pi @ http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2019/02/easy-iot-with-ubuntu-core-and-raspberry.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Robert Ancell))
<JackFrost> IoT is always easy, that's not the problem...
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 564 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-564/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Important Ubuntu Kernel Security Patches, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-important-ubuntu-kernel-security-patches-update-now-524834.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) Reaches End of Life on April 30, 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr-reaches-end-of-life-on-april-30-2019-524835.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sergio Schvezov: Snapcraft 3.1 @ http://blog.sergiusens.org/posts/snapcraft-3.1/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Fondo’ Makes Finding Awesome Desktop Wallpapers Easy @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138034 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Arch Linux's February 2019 Snapshot Is Now Available with Linux Kernel 4.20.6 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/arch-linux-s-february-2019-snapshot-is-now-available-with-linux-kernel-4-20-6-524837.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Wants to Teach You How to Create Games for Its Librem 5 Linux Smartphone @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-wants-to-teach-you-how-to-create-games-for-its-librem-5-linux-smartphone-524838.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Black is Back: GNOME Shell Ditches Translucent Top Panel @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138274 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76's Refreshed "Darter Pro" Linux Laptop Is Now Available for Sale @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-s-refreshed-darter-pro-linux-laptop-is-now-available-for-sale-524839.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Install Flatpak on Ubuntu (Step-by-Step Guide) @ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=114708 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kurt von Finck: Azazel Hanzaki @ https://blogs.gnome.org/mneptok/2019/01/23/azazel-hanzaki/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kurt von Finck: So I created a subreddit for interesting G+ refugees. Emphasis on interesting. @ https://blogs.gnome.org/mneptok/2019/01/28/so-i-created-a-subreddit-for-interesting-g-refugees-emphasis-on-interesting/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: RCE Flaw Found in LibreOffice for Windows and Linux, Users Must Update ASAP @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/rce-flaw-found-in-libreoffice-for-windows-and-linux-users-must-update-asap-524844.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 66 Makes It Easier Search Open Tabs @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138277 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Release Roundup: Flowblade Video Editor, Vivaldi + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138233 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Insync is Bringing OneDrive to Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138314 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: SystemRescueCd Rescue & Recovery Linux Distribution Is Now Based on Arch Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/systemrescuecd-rescue-recovery-linux-distribution-is-now-based-on-arch-linux-524853.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Brian Murray: What’s the OOPS ID? @ http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=167
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: IPFire Hardened Linux Firewall Updated with Squid 4.5, Performance Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ipfire-hardened-linux-firewall-updated-with-squid-4-5-performance-improvements-524854.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Running Windows 95 for Linux, Mac, and Windows 10 Just Got a Lot Better @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/running-windows-95-for-linux-mac-and-windows-10-just-got-a-lot-better-524856.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS (Bionic Beaver) Delayed for Valentine's Day Due to Boot Error @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-bionic-beaver-delayed-for-valentine-s-day-due-to-boot-error-524857.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.32 Desktop Environment Enters Beta, Final Release Arrives March 13th @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-32-desktop-environment-enters-beta-final-release-arrives-march-13th-524859.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.1 Is Now Ready for Mainstream Users and Enterprise Deployments @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-1-is-now-ready-for-mainstream-users-and-enterprise-deployments-524860.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.2 Officially Released with New NotebookBar UI, Many Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-2-officially-released-with-new-notebookbar-ui-many-improvements-524858.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: LibreOffice 6.2 Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138347 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E22 – Geeks aos molhos @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/02/07/s01e22-geeks-aos-molhos/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E22 – Geeks aos molhos @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/02/07/s01e22-geeks-aos-molhos/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Visual Studio Code 1.31 Released with Screencast Mode, Improved Navigation + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138359 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: KDE at FOSDEM 2019 @ https://jriddell.org/2019/02/07/kde-at-fosdem-2019/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-08
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Fedora Logo Redesign Update (Spoiler: It’s Looking Great) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138392 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications 19.04 Open-Source Software Suite Slated for Release on April 18 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-19-04-open-source-software-suite-slated-for-release-on-april-18-524884.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Chakra GNU/Linux Users Get KDE Plasma 5.14.5 Desktop, KDE Frameworks 5.54, More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/chakra-gnu-linux-users-get-kde-plasma-5-14-5-desktop-kde-frameworks-5-54-more-524885.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76's Most Powerful Linux Laptop to Get Major Refresh with RTX 20 GPUs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-s-most-powerful-laptop-to-get-major-refresh-with-rtx-20-gpus-i9-cpus-524887.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #120 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-120/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sebastian Dröge: MPSC Channel API for painless usage of threads with GTK in Rust @ https://coaxion.net/blog/2019/02/mpsc-channel-api-for-painless-usage-of-threads-with-gtk-in-rust/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-10
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Apologizes for Boot Failure in Ubuntu 18.10 & 18.04, Fix Available Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-apologizes-for-another-ubuntu-linux-kernel-regression-fix-available-524892.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Riccardo Padovani: Glasnost: yet another Gitlab's client. @ https://rpadovani.com/glasnost
<Bashing-om> UWN565 up for critique and proof reading.
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-03
<Bashing-om> UWN: WIKI616 up at last for review and final edits. See Gdoc comments for editing. Regret the delay - cable outage.
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om, will get to it when I can
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D One error caught :)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: "Our upcoming Webinar on Security with Ubuntu and IBM Z" - should be moved from LoCo to Planet.  "on ubuntu.com We are" - and unless you got this on your shortlist already, there is a period missing.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: moving it .. nope missed that period also :(
<guiverc> Security notes on ubu.com:  "section on ubuntu.com We are given"  (written as if a fullstop was intended after ubuntu.com. )  Bashing-om
<guiverc> sorry, that's what krytarik noticed ... I hadn't read it - apologies.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: In the WireGuard summary "Support" should be lowercase and "focal" should be upper.  And "Community" in Lyz's article should be lower too.
<guiverc> my read thru complete; looks good
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ack - correcting :)
 * JackFrost perks up.
<JackFrost> Wireguard?
<guiverc> I wrote WireGuard as used by Michael.Larabel in article.. why it was that way
<Bashing-om> krytarik: All ups completed - next ?
<krytarik> Bashing-om: "This allows Unity 8, and Ubuntu Touch to run" - shouldn't have a comma, while it seems that it should read "improved Mir support" in the same summary instead.
<krytarik> guiverc: It appears the capitalization is fine, rather JackFrost refers to the mere fact since he seems to be slightly interested in it as of late. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: unity 8 edited. Next ?
<krytarik> Bashing-om: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/01/28/%23ubuntu-news.html - this is the context of my renewed interest btw.  But yeah, that seems to be all! >_<
<JackFrost> Nooo, perhaps a passing fancy.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Btw, I've only recently noticed that somehow my "Raido" got dropped off of my entry in the contributor list, figured it's ok since it fits well with the rest of the list, but maybe it should be added back indeed. >_<
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Looking :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: "Radio" added '' ^^ I may be vexed but very glad you are vetting !
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: A decision makers guide to Kubernetes deployment @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/kubernetes-deployment
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Pine64 Will Sell Snug Fitting Cases for the PinePhone @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162346 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Lightweight Qt Desktop Lumina 1.6 Released with Minor Changes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162370 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to view the files of your LXD container from the host @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-view-the-files-of-your-lxd-container-from-the-host/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Why you should buy a pre-installed Ubuntu workstation @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/why-you-should-buy-a-pre-installed-ubuntu-workstation
<Bashing-om> UWN: Checked channel log - no further edits to the WIKI seen. Pulling "WIP".
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - no issues seen :D doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: re-directs done. Pending is posting to the social medias :D
<guiverc> okay to push #616 to fridge Bashing-om ?   (publish-uwn must use python(2) which must have been removed recently in 20.04..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Push to the Fridge - yes. python2 has been removed.
 * guiverc discovers from repos too
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/03/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-616/
<guiverc> tweeted
<guiverc> fb done (616)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge spot check - checks good :D
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ok now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> Yep, can't see why not.
<Bashing-om> ;D
<Bashing-om> We do UWN617 :D
<krytarik> guiverc: 1.) I think I've made all Python scripts that we use compatible with version 3 earlier, but 2.) the Fridge one is in Perl to begin with.. >_<
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 616 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/03/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-616/
<guiverc> krytarik, i probably need to update my scripts (last done who knows when? - ie. my issue)
<guiverc> but thanks krytarik
<krytarik> Yeah, if you haven't updated your local since 2018, then it may be true for the other scripts.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, has all the publishing been done?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup all published , UWN617 on the make :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, awesome, I just not have a few minutes to do it if needed
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc stepped up as per :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I knew he would if he was around just thought I might have gotten here first
<Bashing-om> :D We all "getter done" :P
<Wild_Man> Been at the va all day and trying to get things done because we are supposed to get up to 17 inches of snow starting tomorrow night
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-04
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 616 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/03/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-616/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to upgrade from Windows 7 to Ubuntu – Installation @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-windows-7-to-ubuntu-installation
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Pine64 Unveil the HardROCK64, a $35 Single Board Computer @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162443 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Forwarded a drop request to you from my Email. Can you do ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will look in a bit, Thanks
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I did not receive the email can you pm me the email address and username please?
<Wild_Man> And also which list they want removed from
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yukkie ! I forwared from my google accaount to your wildmanne39@ubuntu.com account .
<Wild_Man> I even checked spam folder but I will look again and see if gmail or evolution is being stupid
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup ! I have now the advisory "Message not delivered" :( .. lemme see what I can do.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I was just about to post that I did not receive it
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-05
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Subscriber has been removed
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Great - :D
<Wild_Man> Thank you Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Just pleased you could attend to that detail :)
<Wild_Man> No problem, I have done some in the past, and I think some came to my email I think it is because I was the one sending the newsletter out over the M/L
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Here lately it is Bashing-om all over the internet :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Early February Miscellany @ http://coyote.works//posts/Miscellany20200204/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ten-Year-Old Sudo Bug Giving Root Privileges to Any User Gets a Fix @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ten-year-old-sudo-bug-giving-root-privileges-to-any-user-gets-a-fix-529096.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Really Wants Windows 7 Users to Install Ubuntu @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-really-wants-windows-7-users-to-install-ubuntu-529100.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 5th February 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-5th-february-2020
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Okay Wow: The New UKUI Desktop Looks Phenomenal @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162524 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: KUserFeedback 1.0.0 @ https://jriddell.org/2020/02/05/kuserfeedback-1-0-0/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: RawTherapee v5.8 Can Recover Photo Detail ‘Lost to Lens Blur’ @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162585 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-06
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: elementary OS 5.1.2 Hera ISO Images Officially Released @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/elementary-os-5-1-2-hera-iso-images-officially-released-529109.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Building a Java snap by example @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/building-a-java-snap-by-example
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to launch IoT devices – Part 2: selecting foundations @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/launch-iot-devices-pt2-hardware-foundations
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04 Confirms Its Kernel Choice @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162678 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::uwn-commits:: Add new header image (Thanks to Pasi Lallinaho!) @ http://git.launchpad.net/uwn/commit/?id=082c8b08c9e629de9370895f86c1b580162dab98 (by Krytarik Raido)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Edge AI in a 5G world @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ai-at-the-edge
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: elementary OS 5.1 Pushes Out Its First Point Release @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162710 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sergio Schvezov: Setup LXD with Ubuntu's ZFS on root @ http://blog.sergiusens.org/posts/setup-lxd-with-ubuntu-20.04-with-zfs-on-root/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Qt Twitter Client Choqok Has Squawked Back To Life @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162735 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Updated local git per: krytarik's https://git.launchpad.net/uwn/commit/?id=082c8b08c9e629de9370895f86c1b580162dab98 :D
<krytarik> Great!  I was just about to ping you and Wild_Man about it. :P  However, I became unsure how exactly the image is put in the forums post..
<Bashing-om> krytarik: How can I help ? I do not follow what "how exactly the image is put in the forums post..
<Bashing-om> " menas.
<krytarik> (I've already mentioned this to guiverc alongside via PM earlier.)
<Bashing-om> means* - dyslexia strikes again :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I have Wild_Man's attention presently on the forum - will pass the update along,
<krytarik> Like, the last UWN post on the forums (issue 616) links to "newspaper-icon4.jpg" hosted by the Fridge's WP - but that's neither the one attached to the wiki page ("newspaper-icon41.jpg"), nor has that been used in the Fridge posts, nor was I even aware it exists..
<krytarik> Ah!  Found it in the publish-uwn.pl script now!  (A little further down..)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :D
<Wild_Man> Thanks it is now updated
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::uwn-commits:: Add new header image (Thanks to Pasi Lallinaho!) @ http://git.launchpad.net/uwn/commit/?id=6cf9c56a3e84671e4f22ca0069bd20fb99fdec33 (by Krytarik Raido)
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-07
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: A change in UWN makeup. "add the newspaper-icon41.jpg" sunstitute now "header.png" .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I thought this was taken care of with me updating my my local git for UWN
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: You have the new image ( take a look now  at a newsletter) . but in making up the issue one has to direct which files to upload to the WIKI for the "image" and licence.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate#preview .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc : If yall too accept "header.png" - will so then edit our editingpolicies page to reflect the change.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, I'll go along with .. UWN is how I think of it, and UWN does stand out on that header..
<Bashing-om> Change is good !
 * guiverc disagrees most strongly (I don't like change)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, will it still also list the issue there somewhere new the image?
<Wild_Man> Was it hand drawn?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: All we have done is change that newspaper icon to a banner at the top of the letter.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I personally think the old one looks much better and people will recognize the newspaper when many will not UWN imo, but if everyone else is happy with it I am okay with it to
<guiverc> could the old logo be used at the bottom somewhere maybe? (new header/logo @ top for effect, old for those who [don't like change]) -- the old logo does make me think of UWN, or would that create more work, create more clutter or loose effect
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Will be interesting if we get any response to the change from our readers. In any event now will be easy enough to revert to the newspaper icon.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Adding to the bottom is triaial - but updating all the help pages is the pain.
<guiverc> help pages?  I was thinking only of skeleton and thus what goes to wiki  (and only doing something that doesn't add more work!)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: These images have to be "uploaded" for each issue, and as such will need the new step addedd to the guides.
<guiverc> sounds like more work, forget it then (may not have looked good anyway, but I don't want to create extra work, or hassle)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: (I have edited the guide to reflect the new "header.png" now.)
<krytarik> Well, apart from "uhuh, something changed!", I don't see particular value in having both of them on the page now - personally, while indeed having grown familiar with the old image, always found it looks rather dated and also due to the shape a bit weird in the various contexts we are showing it.  And if it turns out that the majority prefers the old image still, then we should rather revert ...
<krytarik> ... the flip completely.
<krytarik> Of course, everybody is always free to come up with suggestions of improval, this is the one knome suggested and I found it fitting and an improvement enough so that I figured we could go with it for now.
<Bashing-om> I like it as a Banner :) Wild_Man, right below is "Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter," :)
<krytarik> Hehe, I just wrote "improval".. >_>
<Wild_Man> I do not think we will get much input form the community about it, maybe some people that use to help with UWN but that is probably about it if that, I am okay with it like I said I am happy to go along
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Your command of the English language always amazes me :P
<krytarik> Well, in fact the full name is part of the header too.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 61 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-61/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Random bits from FOSDEM 2020 @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/02/07/random-bits-from-fosdem-2020/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Devs Push for Unicode 13 Support in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162814 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The State of Robotics – January 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/the-state-of-robotics-january-2020
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-08
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Omer Akram: My first ever FOSDEM; it was awesome @ https://om26er.com/2020/02/08/my-first-ever-fosdem/
<JackFrost> Except, there were people there..
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 76 – O PUP foi, outra vez, à FOSDEM! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e76/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 76 – O PUP foi, outra vez, à FOSDEM! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e76/
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-09
<Bashing-om> UWN: Edits made to Gdoc and a new item added. All acceptable ?
<guiverc> Bashing-om, I've touched a couple more, even added a couple of comments
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D playing catchup now on Gdoc.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Arc Menu Update Adds Dash to Dock Integration, Unity Dash Layout @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162910 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Flatseal is a GUI App to Manage Flatpak Permissions @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162927 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Fontpreview’ is a Cool CLI Font Preview Tool @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162932 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: WIKI617 up for review and final edits // checked the channel log and added one other item.
<Bashing-om> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue617
